

Structured Procrastination (Nobel Prize winner) - nicw
http://www.structuredprocrastination.com/

======
karlzt
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=structured+...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=structured+procrastination)

~~~
nicw
huh, don't know why my search came up empty. Too good to be true :)

